# Walking/rambling club



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have experience of rambling/ walking groups in the Paphos area? I know that UKCA run one.

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Geraldine

Totorama and Mrs T. are members of two walking groups.
I am sure Terry (totorama) will be along at some point to give you info about them.
You met Terry and Pam at the meet up in Pisourri last year.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Geraldine
> 
> Totorama and Mrs T. are members of two walking groups.
> I am sure Terry (totorama) will be along at some point to give you info about them.
> You met Terry and Pam at the meet up in Pisourri last year.


Yes I remember. 
Thanks.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi. Geraldine. Yes Pam and I are members of two walking groups, the Happy Wanderers and the Paphos Ramblers.. The Wanderers walk on Wednesday mornings and the Ramblers on Tuesday mornings. They both have a membership scheme which I believe is full at the moment, however you can walk as a guest of a member until you are accepted as a full member. If you want to PM me, I can give you more details and possibly arrange a guest walk.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

totorama said:


> Hi. Geraldine. Yes Pam and I are members of two walking groups, the Happy Wanderers and the Paphos Ramblers.. The Wanderers walk on Wednesday mornings and the Ramblers on Tuesday mornings. They both have a membership scheme which I believe is full at the moment, however you can walk as a guest of a member until you are accepted as a full member. If you want to PM me, I can give you more details and possibly arrange a guest walk.


Hi Terry,

Yes, I knew about the Tuesday group, but that is one of my volunteer days at PAWS dog shelter and I don't really want to give that up.

Are dogs welcome on your walks? If they are are, are they allowed off the lead?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have answered my own question by looking on the web site.

At the moment then it is a no no for me. 

If it is ok, can I pass the details onto a friend who was also interested?


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes by all means pass the info on, if they contact me I can set up a guest walk. The Tuesday walk is less formal than the Wednesday (Happy Wanderers) group. They insist that guests meet certain requirement before walking, I.e have the correct footwear, water etc. etc. you also have to sign a liability waiver plus a statement that you are fit to walk on so and so. The Tuesday group are less strict and yes, we do have a dog that walk with the group on occasions.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is also a group that do walks in the Periserona/Lysos area. We have friends that meet with them but are in the UK at the moment so can't get more details yet.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Thank you for that.

My son and I had a daydream about doing a guided walks and an accommodation package here, but it never got further than that.

Then the haze of Keo lifted!!!


----------

